# Halloween Party Games Ideas



## poperx (Aug 3, 2008)

*Halloween* is such a fun holiday as young and old dress up in Halloween costumes and attends Halloween parties and classroom events. We have pulled together a variety of Halloween party games, costumes ideas, decorations and fun Halloween links so you can have the best Halloween ever.
Ghost Hunter Game

*Ghost Hunter* is a simple yet fun game that combines clues, ghost hunting, and a secret word. A fun game where kids work together to solve a Halloween riddle.

*How to play*

Get lollipops, ribbon, paper, tissue paper, and select 5-10 Halloween terms.
You may want a styrofoam base to stick the ghosts into during the game.

Divide party guest into Ghost Hunting teams of 3-5 kids per team, the number
per team may be based the ages of the kids.

Each team is given clues to find ghosts that can be hidden outside or inside. Note: Don’t place all the ghosts together or the kids will grab the first ghost they see rather than find the ghost you want them. Also, tell them not to untie the
ghosts until after the game is over. So send them off to different areas. You’ll
want 1 ghost per guest or a specified number per team, but have extras so each child gets a ghost.

Each ghost is a lollipop covered with tissue paper, tied with ribbon with a letter written on the ghost. Use a marker a add eyes and a mouth to the ghosts.

Send the kids with clues off to find ghosts. If young children have an adult go with them for safety and to assist if they don’t understand the clues.
Example Clues: I live near the large tree in the backyard or At night I come out from under Mr. Wilson’s favorite chair. Fun, increase difficult with age.

Each team will return with 3-5 ghosts with letters. The corresponding letters will spell or help spell a mystery word that relates to Halloween. See the 2 versions below:

Young kids: Use words where all the letters are given: bat, witch, cat, hat, broom, ghoul etc… One team at a time, take the letters and mix them up. The
Ghost Hunting team whose ghosts are being used get the first try to guess the mystery word. If they guess the word correctly they get a point, if they miss the word the other teams have a chance to get a point. Have them raise their hand if they know the answer, 1 guess per team. If no team guesses the word, then a simple clue is given and the process is repeated until the word is guessed. If there is a tie have a tie-breaker mystery word that is a little harder. Offer a small prize for the winners.

*A little harder:* In this version the letters on the ghosts only give clues to the mystery Halloween word. Word Examples: pumpkin, headless, horseman, haunted, goblins, Sleepy Hollow, etc… Arrange the letters in correct order
leaving spaces for missing letters. The Ghost Hunting team whose ghosts are being used get the first try to guess the mystery word. If they guess the word correctly they get a point, if they miss the word the other teams have a chance to get a point. Have them raise their hand if they know the answer, 1 guess per team. If no team guesses the word, then a simple clue is given and the process
is repeated until the word is guessed. Again have a tie-breaker word just in
case and offer a prize for the victors.
Halloween Survivor Game

Having a castaway Halloween party or a group of 10-16 coming over for a Halloween party. We’ve modified the Survivor game show so you don’t vote someone out of the party - the goal is to have fun

*How to play*

Start by writing everyone’s name down so you can keep track of who’s still in the game and who is out. There are several variables you’ll need to determine for a successful Halloween Survivor Game.

1. You’ll need to decide how many challenge rounds you would like to have. If you do round per person you may never finish. So we recommend 1 challenge round for every 2 people expected at the party. If the group is large have one challenge for every 3 or 4 people.

2. Determine challenges - Challenges can be athletic but avoid anything to crazy. Know that the winner or winners of the challenges get immunity and can’t be out of the game during that round. Examples of challenges:
a. Play some of the games listed at the GiftIdeaCenter
b. Unscramble jumbled Halloween terms - first to finish wins
See how many words can be created from a Halloween term - set a 1-2 minute time limit to complete (easier if you only count words that are 4 letters or more)
c. Shoot a foul shots, toss a ball into a basket placed 6 - 12 feet away
d. Play a round like the Scategories game using Halloween terms
e. Ask Halloween trivia questions with A, B, C, or D answers, the guests have cards and show the answer they think is correct - if correct they stay in if incorrect they are out of this round
f. Musical chairs…
You get the idea - mix up the games so that different people might win the rounds.

3. Determine how many contestants will receive immunity each round.
At the beginning of the game, you may want 2 guest to receive immunity, but when you get down to 4 - 5 you may only want 1. There is no immunity when only 2 people are left.
Note: Immunity means that the person receiving immunity during that round will remain in the game.

4. How do people get kicked out of the game
After every challenge there will be 1 or 2 people with immunity, the rest of the game players are up for leaving the game. Depending on how many challenges you have either 1 or 2 people will need to exit the game each round. Instead of voting someone out, it will be determined randomly. Get a deck of cards - select numbered cards as safe cards and Jacks as cards that mean the “ghouls or goblins” have spoken and you are out of the game. The number of Jacks used is determine by how many players need to leave the game each round.

Ok - Now the Process
1. Have a challenge that results in a winner or winners
2. The winners receive immunity and automatically move to the next round
3. The other contestants will be dealt cards - to see who leaves the game
4. Those that get a Jack must leave the game
5. Repeat step 1 through 4 and continue until only 2 players remain

With 2 players remaining you have options:
A. 1 final challenge - winner takes all and they receive a prize/gift
B. Both of them are declared Halloween Survivors/Winners
C. The remaining guests vote on which player has the best costume (might be a popularity contest)
D. Be creative and come up with your own finish


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love your ideas. i just printed this page off for future references. it doesn't have to be halloween to put a game like this into play. thanks


----------



## Psyche's Desire (Aug 18, 2008)

*Photo Scavenger Hunt*

This year I planed a photo scavenger hunt. 

Guests split into groups of 4 or 5 people. 
Each group had a digital camera and a list of 10 clues (ie. the freaks come out at night, the love of a stranger). 
Each photo had to include at least one team member & they could not use the same location, stranger or item in more than one picture.
I set boundrys (we live close to a good sized shopping area) and gave a 1 hour time limit, which was too long, I will shorten it to 30 min. next year. 
It was $5 per person to play and the winning team split the pot. Depending on the number of guests the pot gets pretty large and works great to encourage participation.
The pictures were judged by few of the guests that chose not to participate.

The pictures were extreamly funny and because most people were in costume it added to the fun. 

I had a few complainers at the begining but after everyone raved about it (even the guys).

There are a few pictuers in my albums


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Psyche's Desire said:


> This year I planed a photo scavenger hunt.
> 
> Guests split into groups of 4 or 5 people.
> Each group had a digital camera and a list of 10 clues (ie. the freaks come out at night, the love of a stranger).
> ...


Umm I went to your profile page to see your albums but it says you aren't registered?
Would love to see the pics and hear more about the game.

MsM


----------



## Psyche's Desire (Aug 18, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> Umm I went to your profile page to see your albums but it says you aren't registered?
> Would love to see the pics and hear more about the game.
> 
> MsM


Here is a link to the album: Halloween Forum - Psyche's Desire's Album: Scavenger Hunt Pictures - 2008

I'm not sure why it says I'm not registered? I'm very new at this, sorry.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't know either, but it worked this time 
Funny pics!


----------

